# Archery Lease



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 2 spots open.

The lease is on the Jones/Twiggs county line just outside of Macon off of Highway 57.

The lease is 760 acres of prime deer country. The land consists mostly of mixed hardwoods and pines a with the pines being 4-12 years old with hard wood bottoms  filled with white oaks muscadines, and persimmons, the hardwood fingers filter up from large bottoms into the pines. There are 10 food plots that range from 1 acre and small bow plots. the  plots are established with travel routes in mind and have been getting hit HARD! There are no hogs on this property. There is roughly 3000 acres of QDM in the surrounding area including our 720 acres and all have food plots planted on power lines and throughout the other sections of woods. The property has been qdm managed for the last 4 years. 

Club Rules: QDM PROGRAM 3 Bucks per membership You shoot it, You shoulder mount it. Exception of any deer that gross scores 115B&C or better is excused from shoulder mount. Any buck killed by immediate family guest is subject to QDM requirements. Any buck killed by non-immediate family guest is charged $200 fee along with all QDM requirements. Exceptions to QDM rules: A: First kill B: Cull buck

Property population dictates doe harvest along with state laws.

Family membership(includes spouse and children still in school or college.)

Crossbow is considered archery

Turkey can be hunted with shotgun. 

Dues are $1200 they include dues and food plot fees. 


I have a bunch if pics of kills with a 151 being the largest which was killed this year.

My contact info:
912 294 7369


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 9, 2012)

I posted this with my phone and could not get the pics to upload.  I will get them soon, or contact me for them.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

GTBHUNTIN was unable to load pictures when he did the post so I am helping him out.  This is a great piece of property with really good deer.  This will be my fourth year on the club and plan on many more.  I don't have all the trail camera pics from the last few years but will be posting some that I do have.

Here are the bucks we harvested last year.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

*2010 Harvest*

These are from 2010...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

*2008 & 09*

Here are a few from 08 & 09...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Trail Cam Pics*

Some trail camera pics from last couple of years...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Some more*

Few more t/c pics...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 10, 2012)

*And a few more..*

A few more...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 13, 2012)

All  pm's answered. Thanks


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 16, 2012)

whats your phone number


----------



## meandmydog (Apr 17, 2012)

*Im In*

call me 4048863359

rosco


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bump for a great club!


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Property pictures...*

Thought I would add some pictures of some of the plots and woods.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 25, 2012)

*More pictures*

More pictures...


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Few more...*

Few more...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## WhitetailFreak88 (May 3, 2012)

How much is this membership?


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (May 3, 2012)

Dues are $1,200 a year.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (May 8, 2012)

All pm's answered thanks.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (May 22, 2012)

Still have 2 spots!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (May 31, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 11, 2012)

All pm's answered I and am showing the property Saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## billyblob (Jun 12, 2012)

How many total members


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 12, 2012)

9 total. dues cover lease dues and foodplot costs.


----------



## southerndraw (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there a camp?


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Is there a camp?*



southerndraw said:


> Is there a camp?



Yes there is a primitive camp.  Campers and generators are allowed but no water or electric.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 21, 2012)

GOTTA(Brian) & GTB(Scott) are a couple great guys that are serious about their hunting and doing stuff right. If you are looking for a good club, don't pass this one up. They are seeing and getting some good deer every yr.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Taylor Co.

Bow season is only a couple months away!  Still have 2 spots left!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 5, 2012)

just filled another spot,  i have one or maybe 2 spots left.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 16, 2012)

TTT Still have 1-2 spots


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jul 26, 2012)

*ttt*

Bow season is right around the corner.


----------



## win280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Taylor Co. said:


> GOTTA(Brian) & GTB(Scott) are a couple great guys that are serious about their hunting and doing stuff right. If you are looking for a good club, don't pass this one up. They are seeing and getting some good deer every yr.



I agree


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have hunted this club before and it is unreal!  The amount of deer on this place is sick!  If you hunt here and don't see deer than you need to take up scrap booking!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for all the good words.   I have not had one person look at the property and not join.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Recent Pics*

Here are a few recent TC pics...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be working food plots the next coming weekends will be able to show the property for anyone interested. 

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Ttt*

Still have a spot or two open. We will be at the property Saturday turning plots to get ready to plant.  Bow season is less than a month away don't miss out on a great club!!


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Aug 29, 2012)

Food plots are planted!!  Still have room for one or two more.


----------

